
Suit warns of Russian ‘back door’ into U.S. fingerprint systems - doctorshady
http://www.sfgate.com/nation/article/Suit-warns-of-Russian-back-door-into-U-S-9140446.php
======
dmfdmf
I never trusted these devices and unless mandatory I opt out. If one of these
systems gets hacked and the encryption is poor now my fingerprint image scan
or data points is irretrievably in the wild. A few years ago my gym installed
fingerprint scanners to speed up entry to the gym instead of a clerk checking
ID cards. I opted to continue to use my ID card and at first there was subtle
and not so subtle pressure to use the FP scanner. I complained to corporate
and eventually they must have got the message as the clerks check my ID to let
me in the gym without complaint or (passive aggressive) delay.

